# Canon XL2 import to iMovie on macbook pro



## gdrapos (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi there, I have a Canon Xl2 and footage I am trying to get from that to my macbook pro (running OSX 10.5.8 and iMovie 8). My video editing computer is unavailable to me, and this is the only option I have for the time being, but I'm currently unable to get imovie to recognize the camera for video import. The macbook doesn't seem to have the proper firewire input, and iMovie won't let me import via USB (even though the high-speed USB is capable of faster rates than the fire-wire). Is there any way to get around this problem? Thanks so much for any help you can provide.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

All Macbook Pros have Firewire, and Firewire is backwards compatible. Your Macbook Pro may of even come with the Firewire 400 to 800 adaptor that you need to plug the camera in. If not, it is a worthwhile investment. iMovie will not import over USB, it never has if the camera has Firewire, which is a pain. Have you tried the Canon ImageBrowser software? It may be able to pull the footage off of the camera, then you could transfer it to iMovie with iMovie's import command.


----------

